#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-02
<Kilos> hi Neo31  and everyone else
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Neo31> gotta go offline today
<Neo31> c u at night maybe
<Kilos> hi tsega
<Kilos> and elacheche
<Kilos> and you other guys
<tsega> hi
<stickyboy> tsega: Hey, man.
<tsega> Hi stickyboy, how have you been?
<stickyboy> tsega: Good
<stickyboy> Playing with nginx lately
<Kilos> stickyboy  do you have a how to to get nikola working on win7 somewhere?
<stickyboy> Kilos: Negatory
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> seems like its a major mission
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, I don't even know how to use Windows.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> my son has no choice
<Kilos> all his boimetric stuff is for windows
<stickyboy> Registered : Feb 08 00:56:28 2004 (11y 3w 4d ago)
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: you really think stickyboy even wants to use Nikola?
<Kilos> time he learned
<Kilos> young peeps must learn everything they can
<inetpro> I think he prefers Pelican much more than Nikola
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-03
<Kilos> morning tsega  and the rest of you guys all over the place
<tsega> Hi Kilos
<tsega> how have things been, the past couple of days?
<Kilos> ok here ty and you?
<tsega> Did you guys get the Ubuntu Membership Board nomination email?
<Kilos> i di yes
<Kilos> did
<tsega> I think we should nominate someone from the Ubuntu-Africa team.
<Kilos> the biggest prob is finding someone that has the time
<Kilos> and the know how to be able to evaluate new member
<tsega> Kilos: are you there?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> where there
<Neo31> hello world
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> how r u doin
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Neo31> i'm fine thx :)
<tsega> Hey Guys did you get the Ubuntu Membership Board nomination email?
<Kilos> i did tsega
<Kilos> Neo31  ^^
<tsega> So what do you think? I was think we need to have someone from this team to be nominated.
<tsega> I was thinking ...
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> it would be nice yes i agree, but who do you know that has time at those hours
<Neo31> i missed that email tsega
<Neo31> can someone forward it to me on : ahmed dot sghaier at ubuntu dot com
<tsega> I don't know anyone but I believe we can discuss among ourselves about a possible candidate
<Kilos> secsent
<Kilos> sent as well
<tsega> Neo31: I've just sent you the thread
<Kilos> haha
<Neo31> thx for sharing :) idk how i missed it this time :)
<Kilos> maybe they think you are dead like most of africa
<Kilos> tsega  whats news on the groups on your side
<Kilos> no one has joined here from them yet
<tsega> Yeah, I might need to send another email. You know how people are, busy busy busy!
<Kilos> ya busy is the latest buzz word
<tsega> :-)
<tsega> that's so true!
<tsega> I'm actually guilty of use that card as well.
<tsega> anyways, I just saw Neo31 bio
<tsega> It looks like we already have two candidates for the Membership Board, yourself and Neo31
<tsega> What do you think about that?
<Kilos> i have the time only , but im too new a member and dont have coding knowledge so wont be able to evaluate technical contributions
<Neo31> I'm not sure if I have enough time myself. I need to think about it seriously first
<Kilos> the times are difficult for us in africa, i think midday and midnight
<tsega> Yeah, OK but I guess we can still look for people who would be interested, I myself, don't have enough amount of time or involvement in the Ubuntu Community, maybe in two years I would be in a situation to really be a contender but not now.
<tsega> Actually, I'm hoping to achieve a lot this year, putting more time in community stuff.
<tsega> I have to go now, I'll talk to you guys later, have a good one.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> cheers for now
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-04
<Kilos> hi there africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-05
<Kilos> morning R0ok_  at all others
<Kilos> https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing/wiki/Getting-Started
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-06
<Kilos> <stickyboy> Software Freedom Conservancy is suing VMWare over Linux GPLv2 violations:
<Kilos> https://twitter.com/conservancy/status/573523944248066048
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> hmm... you are a quiet bunch
<Kilos> hi jibu  please refresh my memory, where are you again?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-07
<Kilos> wb arnaudmez
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-08
<Kilos> hi tsega
<tsega> Hi
<tsega>  how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> where are all your connections ? tsega
<tsega> well there are no responses so far, I just send a reminder right now.
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> wake them all up
<tsega> yeah
<Kilos> we can allow ubuntu to die in africa
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Neo31> yo guys
<Neo31> ssup Kilos
<Kilos> im still waiting for you to bring new peeps here
<Kilos> whats happening your side?
<tsega> Kilos: I agree
<Kilos> lol
<tsega> Kilos: I just saw something interesting from South Africa, do you know the Ubuntu Party's Michael Tellinger?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i mainly know the guys from #ubuntu-za and a few of the lug guys around south africa
<Kilos> oh you guys are french as well
<Kilos> burkina faso showed a guy in france as one of their contact peeps but ive had no reply from him yet
<tsega> Kilos: Ubuntu Party is a totally different thing I'm afraid, it's actually a political/social movement, I don't if you are interested in such things but I surprised to find out some of the concepts behind the movement.
<Kilos> i dont get involved with politics, all politicians are liars and thieves
<Kilos> they all promised the world till they in power then dont deliver and just enrich themselves
<Kilos> all the wars everywhere are because of politicians
<nlsthzn> hello africa, tell me how you doin?
<tsega> My thoughts exactly ... but this guy has a more of researcher/liberator/thinker twist to him. Kinda interesting but had some New Age crap mixed into it. Anyways, I was surprised to see the word "Ubuntu" there that was all.
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos , fancy meeting you here :p
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2017-03-10
<Dro> hello!
#ubuntu-africa 2017-03-12
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> you are all welcome to join our first mini meeting and see what its about
<CraigZ> which mini meeting Kilos ?
<Kilos> in #ubuntu-za CraigZ
<Kilos> new thing the guys are trying out
<Kilos> did you not get the mail?
<Kilos> chesedo fill him in please
